# Upgrading our Scooter!



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Afternoon,

It has been a year since we got our Piaggio Fly 125cc 8O

Doesn't time FLY :wink: when you're having fun :lol:

We are looking to get a bigger bike that will mean we can travel a longer distance and in comfort. The Fly has been great but with only a 7Ltr tank we are limited to short distances and it is not that comfortable after a while :roll:

We are looking at two bikes at the moment. A BMW GS 650 or a Yamaha XT 650 Tenere.

Is there anyone on this site that has either and can offer help?

This will be a big step for us but even bigger for Angela. Back in 2000 she was thrown off the back of a sport bike, broke her back and sustained other injuries 8O

She now has the confidence in me and herself and we really enjoy going out on the bike where we are able to see scenery like in the picture below :wink:










Regards

Dean


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pics*

Can't help with the bikes, but a great pic!

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Watch the weight on your rack. Or will you use a trailer.

dave p


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

hi not had either of the bikes but the tenere has a very narrow and uncomftable seat more so for the passenger bmw is suppose to be a good bike good reviews but maybe look at the suzuki v strom 650 a very good bike and comftable to ride and good on fuel did try one a while ago but went for the 1000 cc due to the mileage i do but not sure of the weight for the motorhome


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

When you say a GS650 is it a new one (which is actually an 800 twin - yes I know ask BMW). If so they have had very good reviews. An XT660 is quite high and unless you have long legs might take some climbing onto. I would look at the V Strom 650 as mentioned above or the Kawaski Versys. Any modern bike is very good but probably a bit heavy for rear mounting. Have you considered a maxi scoot - Suzuki Burgman, Gilera Nexus, Honda Silver Wing etc which have the performance you might like but are still scooterish.


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening,

Thanks to those that have replied :wink: 

To clarify a few points.......................

1) We have an erde pm 310 trailer but are upgrading to a Brenderup box trailer (750kg)

2) Yes a new BMW GS 650 (Can get 17.5% discount  ) and yes it is a 798cc not 650 :? 

3) I have looked at the bigger twist and go scooters but want to go for a real bike with real gears that are more responsive and more fun to ride :lol: 

Since posting earlier we have had two arrivals on motorbikes. A Kawasaki Versys and a V Strom 8O I like the look of those two also so back to the research :roll: 

The only downside to where we are at the moment is that there are no dealers nearby so have to look online.

Regards

Dean


----------



## thrust (May 19, 2007)

Have a look at the Yamaha TDM 900. I have had two and covered over 30000 miles on the daily commute over the last few years. They have a very comfortable riding position with the advantage of a good view over traffic, need to try for size as is quite high of ground. I also added a touring screen to cut down the wind noise for a more relaxed drive.


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you considered a Honda XL700V Transalp ?  
I tow one with an erde 310 with no problems. Its a great bike and er indoors likes the pillion seat and the pegs.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Change of Bike*

We have just gone through a similar exercise but I wanted a Bike I can tat about with. So have purchased an Indian 500 Bullet. Takes me back to the 60's and my Velo Clubmans. 
Having owned several BMW's all 100cc or above I can certainly reccomend the brand but have no experience of the 650.
In later years the starting point for our decision was always the distance from pillion seat to pillion footrest. When we had found this suited herself It was then up to me as to which BMW.

We did also own in recent years Kawasaki, Triumph and Honda but always returned to BMW.

Wonder how long before we trade the Enfield in for a 1150RT

Steve


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Have you considered a Honda Deauville? Probably the most comfortable middleweight tourer on the market. Has a 19l tank that will take you well over 200 miles.

Superb for two up travel, built in panniers. Shaft drive. Handles well, goes well. Bulletproof. A bike you can ride all day, 300+ miles without back ache, @rse ache or anything else ache!

The newer models are 700cc injected but there's nowt wrong with the older 650 twin carb job. Requires very little maintenance.

A very much under-rated bike in a world obsessed by 'Sports' bikes.

JohnW


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

oh boy MINEFIELD WARNING 8O 8O 8O .

ask your self a few questions,

what do you need from the bike? tourer or off road cabability?

dealer network abroad and spares cost availability?

resale value?

Finish quality?

I`ve had most makes and the new BMW are Crap compared to the older ones - http://ukgser.com/home/

Honda are excellent apart from new TA 700- http://www.xrv.org.uk/

Yamaha are good the xt660 is very reliable but stay awawy from the Teneree unless you need the long fuel range as basically the same as the other Xt660 models, which shares its engine with the Pegaso 660cc modle- www.XT660.com

Very important - Test ride the bikes 2 up as they will handle totally different, Ive a Ta650 and is brilliant solo bt 2 up it lacks power.

As said if you like the scooter get a bigger engine one around 500cc will be okay as the yare very capable and comfy with lots of wind/rain protection and arent prone to being stolen and our very popular on the continent.

try as many bike as possible and secind hand is best as most new bikes like campers these days have a lot of warrenty recalls done , especially BMW .

use the above forum links for more unbiased info.

forgot the Suzuki and Kawasaki, Vstrom okay but finish quality is suspect and the Kawasaki Versy is good but again after a few winters use will be finished.

If using a scooter in the mountains of Europe remeber the Auto engines have ZERO engine braking as against a geared motorbike.

Russell


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*What Bike*

Having posted my initial response I visited the current BMW website and couldn't find a bike that appeals to me. 
They are so similar to the average Jap Bike they would appear to have lost character.

So where I In the market and the Ducati being impractical for our needs should I look ? I could be forced to another Pan.

But I do agree the Douville is an excellent smaller alternative.

Meanwhile I will continue playing with my Enfield and Jincheng.

Steve


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

my strom is a 58 plate now with 18,000 miles on the clock used every day bar the snow and is still in good condition has only had 1 set rear pads front and rear tyre and normal servicing and a chain (my fault ) very little in the way of pampering used more as a tool than a toy but i would buy another if they still made them as i cannot fault it even 2 up


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

dilly said:


> Have you considered a Honda XL700V Transalp ?
> I tow one with an erde 310 with no problems. Its a great bike and er indoors likes the pillion seat and the pegs.


My cousin is selling his Transalp and Erde trailer.

http://www.motorcyclenews.com/MCN/b...V-TRANSALP/2007/_/R-NXGN-7540835?mfy=0.616167

I know that he is willing to negotiate.


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Dean,

we did not want to tow a trailer so i got a easy-lifter
hydraulic scoot/bike rack,
a had a Yamaha 250 a great bike for one but to slow
for two up.
so i had a good look at all the bikes and ended up buying
a new KTM 690R .
The bike is magic light for the rack. fast as hell and great
for two up the wife loves it.

well worth alook, good look.
TJJ


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi
I too have a 125cc scoot and am already getting fed up with the lack of power even though it is still great fun to ride. I have been thinking of a super scoot Honda Silverwing or Honda Deuville, I have a dodgy left foot which is making me wonder if I would be better staying with the auto. Love the look of the Deuville though main objective is comfort for the pillion.

tell


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate the advice as it is a bit of a minefield especially as we've not had one before!

It looks like the favourite machine is a Suzuki V-Strom which we test drove at the weekend - I (Dean) needs to practice gear changes as 
Angela doesn't fancy whiplash every time we go out.  

We've been used to a twist and go for the last year.

We've read lots of reviews on the MCN website, one highlighting we must look after it as the V-Strom is prone to corrosion, and the other about the pillion but as Angela weighs less than 9 stone there is plenty of room for her!


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

TJJ said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> we did not want to tow a trailer so i got a easy-lifter
> hydraulic scoot/bike rack,
> ...


Hi Tjj how does the easy-lifter hydraulic handle the yamaha 250 weight wise cheers


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Dean, if you tow a trailer, spoil her and get a Smart Car.  Then you can use it all year, without getting cold and wet.  Scooters Bikes been there and got the scars to prove it. :lol: Bob.


----------



## badger750 (Nov 1, 2009)

if you go for the v strom there is a mod that can be done with a bit of flat plate to move the back box back about an inch or so give alot more room for pillion and as for corrosion i spray the engine on my strom with wd40 after every wash once washed run up to dry let it cool down then just cover every thing engine g/box wise keeps it all at bay try v-strom .co.uk as a forum for the bike 

terry


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening,

Thanks to all that have replied.

We have just got back from Inverness where we had to go to get a new tyre on our scooter (nowhere local could do it) 8O 

We went to Mitchells Motorcycles and took a 2008 Suzuki V-Strom out for a test ride :lol: it was a bit scarey as I had not ridden a real bike, with real gears for a long, long time  The bike has only done 6,000 miles, has panniers all around, a tank cover and is in excellent condition. (Thanks for the info on keeping on top of the cleaning to avoid corrosion).

Angela still has a stiff neck from my poor gear changes so I will have to sort that out. She liked the comfortable seat and the commanding view.

We sat down with the director of the company who was very helpful and gave good advice. So much so that we have agreed a trade in price for our Piaggio Fly and as we will need lots of protective clothing and new helmets he has agreed to give us 25% off
:wink: Result.

We may be collecting it in two weeks time. Pictures to follow.....

We have had a nightmare trying to get insurance as we are full timing :roll: But that is another post for another day :x 

Thanks again

Dean :wink:

ooppps! I have just realised that my wife has already replied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats better a proper bike :lol: 

dave p


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Today I paid a deposit on the new bike and we are collecting it on the 28th June.

We had trouble getting insurance because we are fulltiming, why are we treated so :?: It makes me mad :evil: 

Are there any other fulltimers with motorbikes that have difficulty or are we the unlucky ones :?: 

The most expensive quote was £650 a year but have opted for £375 8O 

Regards

Dean


----------



## TJJ (Mar 2, 2010)

stephenpug said:


> TJJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dean,
> ...


hi. steve.
It handles it great there is no ramp to push the bike up
you just drop the lifter to the ground and roll the bike on.
it is the best rack out there.
cheers .
TJJ....


----------

